# Valve: Idee von Bezahl-Mods noch nicht gestorben



## MaxFalkenstern (16. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valve: Idee von Bezahl-Mods noch nicht gestorben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valve: Idee von Bezahl-Mods noch nicht gestorben


----------



## khaalan (16. Oktober 2015)

ja genau, die spieler sollen die arbeit machen und valve verdient die kohle ....lächerlich.
davon abgesehen:
der erste schritt ist schnell getan, was danach kommt ist wichtig und was das wird, dürfte wohl offensichtlich sein:
- rechteinhaber werden ihren teil vom kuchen abhaben wollen
- kostenlose mods werden durch agbs irgendwann verboten werden
- usw. 

so wie sich die spieleindustrie entwickelt, phrophezeie ich mal das schlimmste.

aber was juckts mich: irgendwer wird auch die mods cracken und auf diversen plattformen zur verfügung stellen.


----------



## Odin333 (16. Oktober 2015)

khaalan schrieb:


> ja genau, die spieler sollen die arbeit machen und valve verdient die kohle ....lächerlich.


Die Spieler machen grundsätzlich garnichts ausser zu spielen. Die Modder hingegen können sich weiterhin entscheiden, ob sie ihre Arbeit kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen, ob sie etwas dafür verlangen, ob sie sie überhaupt über Steam verbreiten oder nur über Filehoster/torrent.



khaalan schrieb:


> - rechteinhaber werden ihren teil vom kuchen abhaben wollen


Das kann natürlich passieren. Sollten sie glauben dass sich das rentiert, werden zumindest endlich wieder Modtools produziert und angeboten. 



khaalan schrieb:


> - kostenlose mods werden durch agbs irgendwann verboten werden


Auch das kann passieren. Es ist bereits heute möglich, Mods zu verbieten, egal ob kostenlos oder nicht.



khaalan schrieb:


> so wie sich die spieleindustrie entwickelt, phrophezeie ich mal das schlimmste.


Damit hast du vermutlich recht. Bei Spieleentwicklern wird die grosse Kohle z.Z. mit DLCs gemacht. Mods sind da sowas wie der natürliche Feind der DLCs.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Oktober 2015)

.... Mist gebaut


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (16. Oktober 2015)

'Auch wenn das Experiment beim ersten Mal scheiterte, glaubt Johnson, Kritiker irgendwann von Bezahl-Mods überzeugen zu können.' 

Richtig, er wird mich total davon überzeugen etwas was vorher nichts gekostet hat dann gegen Geld zu erwerben...warum auch nicht? Lustiges Kerlchen der Typ


----------



## Odin333 (16. Oktober 2015)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Richtig, er wird mich total davon überzeugen etwas was vorher nichts gekostet hat dann gegen Geld zu erwerben...warum auch nicht? Lustiges Kerlchen der Typ



Folgendes hypothetisches Szenario:
Morgen erscheint auf Steam ein Spiel mit dem Namen "Portal Chronicles". Das Spiel spielt vor Portal 2, bietet einen neuen Protagonisten, neue Testkammern und wird von Kritikern hoch gelobt. Das Spiel kostet 15€ und oh Schreck, es verwendet Engine und Assets aus Portal 2.
SergeantSchmidt kann das Spiel nicht spielen, weil es eine Bezahlmod ist. Alle sprechen über diese Mod und die Wertungen sind überweltigend.
Aber SergeantSchmidt muss darauf verzichten...


----------



## Metko1 (16. Oktober 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Folgendes hypothetisches Szenario:
> Morgen erscheint auf Steam ein Spiel mit dem Namen "Portal Chronicles". Das Spiel spielt vor Portal 2, bietet einen neuen Protagonisten, neue Testkammern und wird von Kritikern hoch gelobt. Das Spiel kostet 15€ und oh Schreck, es verwendet Engine und Assets aus Portal 2.
> SergeantSchmidt kann das Spiel nicht spielen, weil es eine Bezahlmod ist. Alle sprechen über diese Mod und die Wertungen sind überweltigend.
> Aber SergeantSchmidt muss darauf verzichten...



dein beispiel ist kein Mod, da es ein Standalone titel ist egal ob es die gleichen assets benutzt^^. Für ein Mod braucht man zusätzlich das Hauptspiel und wenn Mods jetzt von vielen hochbegabten moddern kostenpflichtig wird, zahlen leute die es früher genossen haben meist das 5 fache oder mehr des hauptspiels ( wenn es sich um 100te mods handelt ).

Nicht zu vergessen is der ganze Spam, und Copy paste der mods, da kann irgendeiner behaupten das es sein Mod ist oder den Steam workshop fluten. Ich zumindest bevorzuge den Nexus mod Manager, was bei Workshop nich ganz klar ist welche dateien replaced werden.


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2015)

naja, das Problem bei den ganzen Mods für TES war ja auch, das Bethesda einfach zu viel einkassieren wollte und das hat die ganze Idee eigentlich mit Ansage Fehltstart aber sowas von gegen die Wand gesemmelt


----------



## Odin333 (16. Oktober 2015)

Metko1 schrieb:


> dein beispiel ist kein Mod, da es ein Standalone titel ist egal ob es die gleichen assets benutzt^^. Für ein Mod braucht man zusätzlich das Hauptspiel...


Hmmm... ist das so? Dann ist Black Mesa also keine Mod. Das sollte auf Wikipedia und im Grossteil des restlichen Webs mal jemand korrigieren.


----------



## Orzhov (16. Oktober 2015)

Hinterher ist man immer klüger. Ich denke wenn man es bei Skyrim 2 oder einem anderen Titel nochmal versucht wo es keine preexistenten Mods gibt erneut versuchen. Nur was kommt wenn das klappt, kosten dann die Tools auch?


----------



## Metko1 (16. Oktober 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Hmmm... ist das so? Dann ist Black Mesa also keine Mod. Das sollte auf Wikipedia und im Grossteil des restlichen Webs mal jemand korrigieren.


Wenn das Hauptspiel Installiert sein muss bzw. als grundgerüst, ist es eine Mod.
Ja und bei Black mesa... die haben das gesammte spiel mit der Source engine nachgebaut und ist kein Half life 1 mod, sie hätten dafür die HL1 engine komplett umschreiben müssen, damit es als mod gilt. Die Haben die erlaubnis bekommen das spiel Als eigenständiges Spiel zu releasen natürlich kann man sagen das is einfach ein Mod im großen umfang, aber hier ist es wiederum Standalone und benötigt kein Hauptspiel, denn es ist selber eins.
Hätten sie Black mesa bessere texturen, Models und scripts eingefügt Basierend auf dem Originalspiel dann wär es eine Mod. Darum werden doch auch große projekte gerne gestrichen wenn es kein Mod ist und eher eigenständig als spiel ist, firmen haben nix davon  wenn ihr spiel dafür nicht erfordert wird.

Mod: Veränderung eines bereits veröffentlichten Computerspiels. Ich versteh es so das dass spiel nicht verändert Wurde ( Black Mesa = HL1 ) da man nicht das Original spiel verändert hat (Dateien verändert etc.), sondern lediglich 1:1  Kopie mit neuer engine gemacht hat.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Oktober 2015)

Ist egal ob standalone oder nicht weil sie auf alles basiert was mit dem Hauptspiel zu tun hat. Da Valve die Rechte hat hätten sie es einfach nicht erlauben können und es wäre kostenlos gewesen.
Sie haben es schlichtweg erlaubt und deswegen wurde es eine kostenpflichtige Standalone Mod - andersrum wärs halt eine kostenlose standalone Mod gewesen.


----------



## Kristian (16. Oktober 2015)

Übernimmt dann Valve auch die Verantwort für die Fehlfunktion von Mods? Ich denke, dass es in erster Linie ein rechtliches Problem sein wird, dies erfolgreich zu etablieren.

Es gibt einige große Mods, die wirklich goldwert sind. Man muss solche Leistungen wirklich entlohnen, jedoch sollte dies nicht auf den Rücken der MODer und User geschehen. Valve möchte im Grunde die Hand dafür aufhalten, was andere produziert haben. Wenn es jedoch um Verantwortung geht, wird sich sicherlich Valve stark absichern und wir werden zukünftig bei jedem Mod-Download noch ein Extra-Bestätigungsbutton drücken, dass wir keine finanziellen Regressforderungen an Valve stellen dürfen. Das wird trotzdem noch einige Klagen nach sich ziehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Oktober 2015)

Kristian schrieb:


> Übernimmt dann Valve auch die Verantwort für die Fehlfunktion von Mods? Ich denke, dass es in erster Linie ein rechtliches Problem sein wird, dies erfolgreich zu etablieren.
> 
> Es gibt einige große Mods, die wirklich goldwert sind. Man muss solche Leistungen wirklich entlohnen, jedoch sollte dies nicht auf den Rücken der MODer und User geschehen. Valve möchte im Grunde die Hand dafür aufhalten, was andere produziert haben. Wenn es jedoch um Verantwortung geht, wird sich sicherlich Valve stark absichern und wir werden zukünftig bei jedem Mod-Download noch ein Extra-Bestätigungsbutton drücken, dass wir keine finanziellen Regressforderungen an Valve stellen dürfen. Das wird trotzdem noch einige Klagen nach sich ziehen.



Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Modder Geld verdienen ist es logisch und notwendig dass die (große?) Verantwortung auf die Modder geschoben wird. Weshalb sollte Valve da eine Verantwortung dafür übernehmen?
Wenn Geld im Spiel ist gibts strenge Regeln nach denen gespielt werden muss.

Ansonsten kann ich nur soviel dazu sagen dass man einfach abwarten muss inwiefern die rechtliche Problematik vorhanden sein wird. Wir wissen es schlichtweg nicht.
Hypothetische Diskussionen über rechtliche Probleme sind einfach nicht möglich weil es etwas völlig neues und unbekanntes ist.

Wirds vielleicht ein faires Modell geben? Wer weiß das schon wenn nicht mal Valve ne Ahnung hat wie man es richtig anpacken soll.
Ist vielleicht gar kein faires Modell möglich sodass jede Partei davon profitiert? Kann auch sein... Aber man erfährt es nicht wenn man es nicht probiert.

Nirgends stehts geschrieben dass Mods nix kosten dürfen und es hängt vom Entwickler ab diese Situation zu ändern, wenn die Mod Community diese Entwicklung gerne sehen möchte.
Mod Konsumenten sind natürlich wichtig aber sie sind nicht die Mod-Community - sie sind Konsumenten.
Man wird sehen ob und wie man hier weiter experimentieren möchte... wie gesagt ein nagelneues Spiel, neues Franchise mit Source 2 wäre ein optimaler Spielplatz  für solche Tests.

Skyrim war die völlig falsche Wahl und es hängen einfach zu viele Emotionen dran... Egal wie durchdacht dieses Experiment verlaufen wäre, es hätte so oder so nicht mit Skyrim funktioniert.


----------



## Worrel (16. Oktober 2015)

Metko1 schrieb:


> Ja und bei Black mesa... die haben das gesammte spiel mit der Source engine nachgebaut und ist kein Half life 1 mod, ...


Natürlich nicht. Wenn, dann wäre es eine HL*2* Mod mit der Handlung vpn HL1.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Oktober 2015)

Metko1 schrieb:


> Wenn das Hauptspiel Installiert sein muss bzw. als grundgerüst, ist es eine Mod.
> Ja und bei Black mesa... die haben das gesammte spiel mit der Source engine nachgebaut und ist kein Half life 1 mod, sie hätten dafür die HL1 engine komplett umschreiben müssen, damit es als mod gilt. Die Haben die erlaubnis bekommen das spiel Als eigenständiges Spiel zu releasen natürlich kann man sagen das is einfach ein Mod im großen umfang, aber hier ist es wiederum Standalone und benötigt kein Hauptspiel, denn es ist selber eins.
> Hätten sie Black mesa bessere texturen, Models und scripts eingefügt Basierend auf dem Originalspiel dann wär es eine Mod. Darum werden doch auch große projekte gerne gestrichen wenn es kein Mod ist und eher eigenständig als spiel ist, firmen haben nix davon  wenn ihr spiel dafür nicht erfordert wird.
> 
> Mod: Veränderung eines bereits veröffentlichten Computerspiels. Ich versteh es so das dass spiel nicht verändert Wurde ( Black Mesa = HL1 ) da man nicht das Original spiel verändert hat (Dateien verändert etc.), sondern lediglich 1:1  Kopie mit neuer engine gemacht hat.



Also da würfelst du dir ne menge zusammen... 

Eine Mod ist eine vom Hobby Entwickler entwickelte Idee, die auf einem Produkt basiert, ohne dessen die Mod nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Egal wie viel man verändert etc.pp es ist und bleibt eine Modifikation die auf einem Hauptspiel basiert.
Die Rechte liegen beim Hersteller und eine Erlaubnis ist nötig wenn man etwas kostenpflichtig anbieten möchte Aber selbst kostenlose Mods können hier und da gecancelt werden wenn die jeweiligen Rechteinhaber nichts von solchen Modifikationen sehen möchten.

Dinge wie StandAlone spielen keine Rolle weil die Software nachwievor auf der Arbeit anderer Leute basiert - Völlig egal welche Engine, Texturen und allgemein Veränderungen gemacht wurden.
Was einem nicht gehört darf man auch nicht veröffentlichen - es sei denn der Besitzer der Rechte erlaubt dies. Eigentlich haben wir sogar das Glück dass hier schlichtweg weggesehen wurd da die Mods immer kostenlos waren.

Wer kostenlose Tools benutzt, weil sie von jemanden ohne Gegenleistung erstellt wurden, darf nix kostenpflichtiges anbieten. Im falle von Steam & Source 2 wäre es aber etwas anderes weil Valve automatisch am Kauf mitverdienen würde, da Source 2 Spiele *mindestens* auf Steam veröffentlicht werden *müssen*. 

Fazit: Die Bedeutung einer Mod kann man sehr vielseitig erklären. Sie hängen aber immer mit dem zusammen was ein Hersteller an Vorarbeit geleistet hat. Der Rest besteht aus rechtlichen Angelegenheiten und Kulanz.


----------



## OutsiderXE (16. Oktober 2015)

Grundsätzlich war die Idee ja nicht schlecht. Die Modder verlangen was sie wollen und die Spieler können entscheiden ob es ihren Wert ist oder nicht. Das blöde ist nur dass ivele Mods auf den Arbeiten anderer basieren und die haben dann nichts davon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2015)

Dann wären Mods für mich gestorben.


----------



## WeeFilly (16. Oktober 2015)

Lernen die überhaupt aus ihren Fehlern?


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann wären Mods für mich gestorben.



Die kostenlosen Mods werden dadurch nicht automatisch verschwinden und nicht jeder Modder möchte sich mit Rechtslagen befassen.
Einfach  so Mods machen und Geld verdienen ist einfacher gesagt als getan. Mit  dem Geld kommt eine Verantwortung die ein Modder tragen muss und deshalb  würden nur diejenigen dabei bleiben
die dieses Hobby ernsthaft betreiben wollen.

Kann  sein dass es für einen kurzen Zeitraum etwas chaotisch wird aber diese  Umstände werden sich sehr schnell einpendeln und der Weizen trennt sich  vom Spreu.

Und wenn ein Modder seine Mod für Geld anbietet dann  heißt es noch lange nicht dass er auch Geld dafür bekommt. Wenn die Mod  kein Geld einspielt, wird sie schnell kostenlos angeboten damit sie  wenigstens einen Nutzen hat.
Wie schon oben bereits gesagt: Es wird  sich nach einer heißen Phase schnell einpendeln und nur die richtig  guten Mods werden evtl. gut ankommen.

Das Beispiel mit Skyrim war  von beiden Parteien total falsch gewählt. Ein passendes Spiel muss  erstmal erfunden werden und eigentlich wäre das nicht viel anders als  all die ganzen Community Gegenstände für die man
eh bereits zahlen kann wenn man möchte.

Mods werden durch kostenpflichtige Angebote nicht zerstört keine Sorge.


----------



## Metko1 (16. Oktober 2015)

Also um mich vieleicht klarer auszudrücken, eine Mod bzw. Modifikation ist für mich das *verändert der spieldateien oder erweitern der bestehenden Inhalte* durch tools und etc.
und nicht komplett neu erstellte Games aus einer Engine. Für mich sind auch Standalone-Mods wie man sie auch nennt, keine mods aber das is wohl Ansichts sache. Natürlich liegen die rechte bei den Inhabern falls Models, Namen und Texturen von einem Spiel/Serie/Film ist und sie können alles unterbinden und zurzeit herscht Kulanz seitens entwicklern auser bei gewissen Firmen.

In der Offiziellen Mod scene ist es auch so, das sie Entwickler auch fragen ob sie ihre Assets benutzen dürfen oder gar Kopieren, zB. Nexus das benutzen von Tera Rüstungen. Obwohl ich hier finde das sie sich damit ein Stein vor die füße setzen und es nicht einfach ins internet reinstellen sollten.

Ich schreibe manchmal so das ich es wüsste aber es ist nur meine Meinung/Sichtweise. Ist wohl eine angewohnheit geworden.


----------



## battschack (16. Oktober 2015)

Dumme idee warum muss man alles was mal kostenlos war ändern??? Erfindet doch einfach DLC2 und fertig was auch immer das dann sein mag aber finger weg von mods -.-

Activision wäre bei sowas sowieso einer der ersten wo da mit macht. Kommen halt nur noch 3maps und rest wird von modder erwartet. Am besten kommt davon noch 90% vom kohle natürlich zu acti^^


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Oktober 2015)

Metko1 schrieb:


> Also um mich vieleicht klarer auszudrücken, eine Mod bzw. Modifikation ist für mich das *verändert der spieldateien oder erweitern der bestehenden Inhalte* durch tools und etc.
> und nicht komplett neu erstellte Games aus einer Engine. Für mich sind auch Standalone-Mods wie man sie auch nennt, keine mods aber das is wohl Ansichts sache. Natürlich liegen die rechte bei den Inhabern falls Models und Texturen von einem Spiel/Serie/Film ist und sie können alles unterbinden zurzeit herscht Kulanz seitens entwicklern auser bei gewissen Firmen.



Und wem gehören die Tools? Welche Nutzungsbedingungen besitzt man bei den Tools?  
Auch die Werkzeuge die man benutzt sind an Bedingungen gebunden.


----------



## Metko1 (16. Oktober 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und wem gehören die Tools? Welche Nutzungsbedingungen besitzt man bei den Tools?
> Auch die Werkzeuge die man benutzt sind an Bedingungen gebunden.



es ist zu unterscheiden ob es ein Mod toolkit ist oder eine Engine (woraus kein normaler spieler drauf zugriff haben sollte, es sei denn er ist Entwickler oder hat sich die Lizenz erkauft) die ein Komplettes spiel erstellt, man hat Gebühren wie bei Unity, oder Unreal, sonst wär jedes spiel eine MOD basierend auf der Engine ( was ja theoretisch ist ) aber es sind Eigenständige Spiele, würde ja dann heisen das Assasins creed 2 ein Mod vom 1. teil ist usw...


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Oktober 2015)

Metko1 schrieb:


> es ist zu unterscheiden ob es ein Mod toolkit ist oder eine Engine die ein Komplettes spiel erstellt, man hat Gebühren wie bei Unity, oder Unreal, sonst wär jedes spiel eine MOD basierend auf der Engine ( was ja theoretisch ist ) aber es sind Eigenständige Spiele, würde ja dann heisen das Assasins creed 2 ein Mod vom 1. teil ist usw...



Die neuen Engines wie Unity, Unreal und Source 2 kosten nix und können kostenlos verwendet werden. Das heißt aber nicht dass man seine Projekte einfach so verkaufen kann. Dennoch sind sie an Bedingungen gebunden wenn man sie nutzt.
Wenn man seine Projekte kommerziell nutzen möchte muss man dafür blechen und daran wird sich nix ändern.

Dein Beispiel mit AC2 ist absolut richtig aber es sind die eigenen Entwickler also ist es per se keine Modifikation sondern ein Nachfolger.
Modifikation ist es wenn es keine vom Publisher/Entwickler abgesegnete Entwicklung ist. Sprich: Wenn jeder andere außerhalb der Hersteller (oder außerhalb seiner Arbeitszeit) etwas am Code verändert ist sozusagen ein Modder.
Es sind externe Entwicklungen die auf Basis eines Hauptprogramms bzw. einer Engine basieren, die aber einem nicht gehören.

Selbst .ini Veränderungen sind sogesehen eigentlich schon Mods - aber wie du merkst gibt es viele Arten von Mods und gerade weil sie so heißen gibt es immer eine Basis woraus die Mod entsehen kann (Vorarbeit)


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann wären Mods für mich gestorben.



also für solche Mods wie Enderal würde ich schon etwas zahlen, für so Mod die dir bei Cities Skylines die 25 Felder frei schaltet nicht unbedingt


----------



## darkyoda (17. Oktober 2015)

Das Problem war nicht das Mods Kostenpflichtig wurden, denn es wurden ja dennoch welche "gekauft". Viel größer war das Problem das sich Valve 75% des Erlöses einverleiben wollte und das die Mod Teams nur magere 25% bekamen. Zumal man bei vielen Mod Teams donaten kann. Das Geld geht dann zu 100% an den Mod Entwickler und man kann selber entscheiden wieviel einem die Mod Wert ist. Und ansonsten können Mod Entwickler immernoch auf Kickstarter und Co zurückgreifen sofern Sie die erlaubnis vom Entwickler bekommen, siehe SC Universe.

Solange Valve nicht verstanden hat das Ihr Obulus das Problem war solange wird das auch nichts werden mit Bezahl Mods auf Steam. Jedes Spiel welches Bezahl Mods anbietet wird Floppen wenn Valve wieder deutlich 50% für das nur auf Ihrer Plattform anbieten mit einsteckt.


----------



## Hasamoto (17. Oktober 2015)

Was kommt als nestes
Bezahlen für Bug Fixes????

Ich werde NIEMALS für ein Mod Geld bezahlen.
Wenn mir ein Mod wirklich gefällt bekommen die eine Spende und damit hat es sich.

Ich werde ein Teufel tun Valve oder sonnst wenn Geld in den Rachen zu stopfen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weshalb sollte Valve da eine Verantwortung dafür übernehmen? (...) Ansonsten kann ich nur soviel dazu sagen dass man einfach abwarten muss  inwiefern die rechtliche Problematik vorhanden sein wird. Wir wissen es  schlichtweg nicht.Hypothetische Diskussionen über rechtliche Probleme sind einfach nicht möglich weil es etwas völlig neues und unbekanntes ist.



warum sollte das bei bezahl-mods anders gehandhabt werden als bei spielen (oder so ziemlich allen anderen produkten)?
in deutschland "gewährleistet" der händler (also valve/steam), dass ein produkt funktioniert. ganz simpel.


----------



## Metko1 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde auch das, wenn es Bezahl mods geben würde, der Entwickler des spiels ( zB. Bethesda) sicherstellen muss das nach jeden Patch Alle verfügbaren Mods durch diesen Patch wieder Kompatible sein muss, und nicht die verantwortung rein auf den Mod-ersteller abwälzen und sagen "shit happens", weil ja Bethesda darin mitverdient und sich ja wie, sie sagten "Intensiv zusammenarbeiten". Das wäre für die Modder eine höhere belastung egal ob er seine 100 tacken dadurch verdient.
Und ich denke nicht das sich der Entwickler sich da die extra arbeit leisten würde. 
Es wird dann immer eine News geben wie "Populärer Mod für 5€ funktioniert nicht, dank neuem Patch" und wo der Modder schon seit halbes jahr nicht mehr aktiv ist.

In der Mod scene wird auch zusammengearbeitet wenn Populäre mods zB. SKYUI was ändern werden sie informiert und gegebenfalls schon an eine Kompatibilität vorarbeiten können. Aber das machen leider nicht alle und da wird schon mal ne woche gewartet oder garnicht.


----------



## BiJay (17. Oktober 2015)

Wieviele Leute hier wieder ihren Bullshit von sich geben, ist erstaunlich. Der Cut war 45% Bethesda, 30% Steam und 25% Modder. Den Löwenanteil hat Bethesda eingeheimst, nicht Valve. Valve hat nur die normalen 30% verlangt, wie bei allen Sachen, die sie auf Steam verkaufen. Natürlich muss jede Partei auch etwas zu beitragen. Das heißt der Spieleentwickler muss (natürlich kostenlose) Mod-Tools zur Verfügung stellen und gewährleisten, dass sie den Moddern bei Problemen helfen (wie z.B. bei Patch-Änderungen). Valve muss gewährleisten, dass bei Betrügereien den Käufer das Geld zurückerstattet wird und dass sie am Besten schon vorher Mist aussortieren. Und der Modder sollte sich klar sein, dass er oder der Spieleentwickler alle Rechte an dem Mod beinhalten oder er von Dritten eine Genehmigung oder eine Vereinbarung hat und dass die Modbeschreibung akurat ist. Dass der erste Versuch scheiterte, hatte eigentlich zwei Gründe: Mods für jenes Spiel waren vorher komplett kostenlos und die Umsetzung war miserabel. Fängt man also bei einem frischen Spiel mit einem guten Konzept an, sehe ich hier keine Probleme. Erste gute Schritte macht hier Epic mit ihrem Unreal Tournament - da gehen sie die Sache langsam an und überlegen sich genau, wie sie es umsetzen wollen. Ob Modder weiterhin kostenlos ihre Mods anbieten oder für ihre Arbeit (zurecht) bezahlt werden wollen, ist komplett deren Sache.


----------



## Metko1 (17. Oktober 2015)

Das größte problem in meinen Augen war bei skyrim, das es Zu viele Mods gab vorallem die Populären und diese selbst Basierten auf andere Mods, die zB. kein bok hatten das der andere dafür geld kriegt durch seine eigenen Inhalte. 
heutzutage kommt jede Mod für skyrim mit mind. 5. Inhalten von Anderen moddern
und wenn da 1! nicht mitspielt muss er darauf verzichten.
Wenn der macher von Script Extender sagen würde, Ich will keine Bezahl mods, schwups wären 90% der mods nicht Monetasierbar, natürlich is es kein zwang und könnten kostenlos reingestellt werden aber, da will ich die aufräum arbeiten gern sehn wenn sowas passiert.

Jeder Mod author müsste jedesmal von Grundauf ein Mod herstellen damit es zu keine Konflikte mit anderen Moddern kommt und das bremmst für mich die Mod-scene.


----------



## USA911 (17. Oktober 2015)

Gedankenspiel:
Ein Dorn ist die integrität der Mods untereinander, beim Bezahlen. Mod X und Y sind die beiden beliebtesten und beide Kosten Geld, warum hätte Modder X und / oder Modder Y ein interesse daran, das er mit dem anderen Mod läuft, wenn er auch alleine laufen kann und somit mehrere Kunden erreichen könnte? (Das geht auch, das eine eher höher kompatibilität der Mods untereinander entsteht). Aber was der ausschlagende Punkt ist, kein Modder würde seinen Inhalt an andere Modder zuverfügung stellen um daraus einen größeren Mod zumachen, der den ersten gut ergänzen würde...


----------



## Metko1 (17. Oktober 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> kein Modder würde seinen Inhalt an andere Modder zuverfügung stellen um daraus einen größeren Mod zumachen, der den ersten gut ergänzen würde...



Und darauf hab ich kein bok! das vertrauen verschwindet und schaft mehr grenzen


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Oktober 2015)

darkyoda schrieb:


> Das Problem war nicht das Mods Kostenpflichtig wurden, denn es wurden ja dennoch welche "gekauft". Viel größer war das Problem das sich Valve 75% des Erlöses einverleiben wollte und das die Mod Teams nur magere 25% bekamen. Zumal man bei vielen Mod Teams donaten kann. Das Geld geht dann zu 100% an den Mod Entwickler und man kann selber entscheiden wieviel einem die Mod Wert ist. Und ansonsten können Mod Entwickler immernoch auf Kickstarter und Co zurückgreifen sofern Sie die erlaubnis vom Entwickler bekommen, siehe SC Universe.
> 
> Solange Valve nicht verstanden hat das Ihr Obulus das Problem war solange wird das auch nichts werden mit Bezahl Mods auf Steam. Jedes Spiel welches Bezahl Mods anbietet wird Floppen wenn Valve wieder deutlich 50% für das nur auf Ihrer Plattform anbieten mit einsteckt.


Informier dich bitte erstmal über die genauen Zahlen bevor du hier jemanden kritisierst. Furchtbar...


Bonkic schrieb:


> warum sollte das bei bezahl-mods anders gehandhabt werden als bei spielen (oder so ziemlich allen anderen produkten)?
> in deutschland "gewährleistet" der händler (also valve/steam), dass ein produkt funktioniert. ganz simpel.



Valve gewährleistet gar nix wenn es nicht von ihnen selber kommt. Sie haben dafür zu Sorgen dass Betrugsspielchen schnell aufgedeckt werden und allgemeine Sicherheit/Ordnung zu sorgen.
An erster Stelle sind immer die eigentlichen Entwickler des jeweiligen Produkts dafür zu verantworten wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Höchstens setzt sich Valve mit einem Entwickler in Kontakt wenn es laute Kritik gibt. Wenn ein Shitstorm auflief hat Valve immer reagiert.

In den letzten Jahren hat Valve seine eigene Platform immer mehr geöffnet und zugesehen dass der Markt sich selber so gut wie möglich einpendelt. Auch haben sie den Entwicklern immer mehr Freiheiten überlassen um somit die Verantwortung
auf diese zu verteilen. Auf der einen Seite wäre es natürlich schön zu sehen dass Valve eine Art QA auf Steam einführen würde, aber auf der anderen Seite würde man ihnen erst Recht alles mögliche vorwerfen weil sie sich wie Gott aufspielen und über Produkte anderer Hersteller herrschen bzw. urteilen. Sie werden doch sogar jetzt schon als ein böser Monopol betrachtet... 

Eine QA auf Steam ist bei der Masse auch eigentlich gar nicht mehr möglich und nur bei besonderen Problemen mischt sich Valve ein. Ein gesunder Markt besteht nunmal ebenfalls, so doof es auch klingen mag, aus kaputten und schlechten Produkten. 
Denn genau dann sind die überdurchschnittlich guten Produkte ersichtlich. Steam ist nix anderes wie ein Händler der Spiele aufnimmt und sie unter die Leute bringt... Oder siehst du bei Media Markt eine QA die das gesamte Sortiment durchleuchtet?
Nö weil sie lediglich eine Brücke zwischen den beiden Parteien sind und bei Steam/Valve ist es etwas ähnliches geworden.

Inwiefern es bei bezahlbaren Mods sein wird können wir nur darüber spekulieren und das macht nur sehr wenig Sinn. Erst wenn wir wissen welche Pflichten und Rechte im Spiel sind kann man darüber sinnvoll reden.
Vor allem wenn die Modder bei Source 2 über 50% bekommen könnten, liegt die größere Verantwortung automatisch bei den Moddern und keinesfalls bei Valve. Aber da muss man ebenfalls abwarten wie die Nutzungsbedingungen der Engine ausschauen etc.pp
Aber wie gesagt ... wir haben keine Ahnung wie dieses Konzept aussehen könnte und deswegen ist es auch sinnlos darüber zu reden welche Rolle Valve dabei spielen soll/muss/darf.

Erstmal muss man das Konzept vorliegen haben, denn das mit Skyrim war kein Konzept... das war ein totaler Blindflug inkl Absturz


----------



## McCerb (17. Oktober 2015)

also n fehler war es an skyrim zu testen aber das dort oben klingt nach oh wir suchen ein populäres spiel was noch keine große mod community hat um kohle abzumelken *****WEHE IHR GEHT AN FALLOUT 4 RAN *******  -_-^^


----------



## Paldonhb (17. Oktober 2015)

das war mir schon damals klar,das sie es auf umwegen versuchen werden.dan langsam wird sich das immer weiter ausweitern und zur selbsverständlichkeit führen. auch hier wird es nur an uns liegen


----------



## darkyoda (17. Oktober 2015)

@ Doomkeeper selbst wenn sich diese 75% noch unter Bethesda und Valve aufteilen bleibt genau wie bei meiner Aussage für den Modder oder das Modteam nur 25% über und genau das war damals der Große Kritikpunkt. Soviel zum Thema Informieren.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Oktober 2015)

darkyoda schrieb:


> @ Doomkeeper selbst wenn sich diese 75% noch unter Bethesda und Valve aufteilen bleibt genau wie bei meiner Aussage für den Modder oder das Modteam nur 25% über und genau das war damals der Große Kritikpunkt. Soviel zum Thema Informieren.



Ganz genau es ändert sich rein gar nix dass deine Behauptung bzgl "Valve nimmt 75% ein" *vollkommen falsch gewesen ist.*
Ja die Modder haben bei diesem Experiment 25% Gewinnbeteiligung bekommen und das sind genau 25% mehr als es jemals der Fall war. Leider vergessen viele diese Tatsache.

Ich vermute dass die Modder viel mehr bekommen hätten wenn es nur 2 statt 3 Gewinnbeteiligte gegeben hätte, da Valve i.d.R. immer nur ihre ~35% haben möchte.
Bethesda wollte so viel %te haben weil es ein riskantes Experiment gewesen ist und irgendwo muss man den ersten Schritt setzen wenn man eine Statistik erstellen möchte. Soweit ist man aber kaum gekommen weil der Shitstorm
so gewaltig war und alles eingestellt werden musste.

Wir wissen nicht wie es weitergegangen wäre und ob evtl die Gewinnbeteiligung bei den Moddern evtl gestiegen wäre.

Außerdem ist es selbstverständlich dass andere Unternehmen einen großen Stück vom Kuchen haben wollen weil sie erst diese Mods ermöglicht haben. 100% Gewinnbeteiligung bei Moddern wirst du nie sehen und schon gar nicht wenn 3 Parteien im gleichen Boot sitzen. Was hast du erwartet? Valve 10% Bethesda 10% und Modder 80%?
So funktioniert das nicht weil die Balance überhaupt nicht stimmen würde. Es muss ein Modell erfunden werden wo gute Mods ein bisschen Geld verdienen können, das gesamte Öko-System sich nicht sonderlich verändert, der Händler (Valve) und der ursprüngliche Entwickler (auf dessen Arbeit die Mods basieren) auch etwas davon haben.

Warum waren trotzdem viele Modder scharf auf die 25% Weil es 25% mehr waren als jemals zuvor und damit wurde mehr Geld verdient als mit den "Donate Buttons".
Wenn jemand das ganze Geld verdienen möchte, soll er ne Engine lizensieren, ein Team zusammenstellen und ein eigenes Spiel entwickeln -  alles andere ist Modifikation und somit weniger "wert"


----------



## Frullo (18. Oktober 2015)

@Doomkeeper:

Ich verstehe die heutige Unsitte nicht, bei der Leute eine Menge Geld wollen, weil sie ein "Recht" besitzen. Hätte jemand vor der Antike erfolgreich eine solche Praxis eingeführt, dann wären wir heute alle Leibeigene der Nachkommen des Erfinder des Rades: Denn praktisch überall ist das verdammte Mistding drin  Verstehe mich nicht falsch: Der Händler und der Rechteinhaber sollen durchaus auch einen Teil bekommen, aber 75% ist (nach meinem Empfinden) weit jenseits des guten Geschmacks - dafür das jemand anders den Bärenanteil der Arbeit macht und das ganze finanzielle Risiko trägt.

Von Steam und Bethesda wurde das damals mit "branchenüblich" begründet. Dann wird es höchste Zeit, solche branchenüblichen Spielchen (welche zumeist sowieso hinter den Kulissen unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit geführt werden...) zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die heutige Unsitte nicht, bei der Leute eine Menge Geld wollen, weil sie ein "Recht" besitzen.


Das Problem ist schlicht, daß das Urheberrecht noch nicht sinnvoll an Gepflogenheiten im Internet angepasst wurde und so zB diversen Collagen Kunstarten wie Mashups oder eben Mods im Wege steht. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch nachzuvollziehen, daß man als _die Toten Hosen _nicht im Wahlwerbespot der CDU zu hören sein will.

Und ob bei einer Mod der "Bärenanteil" vom Modder erstellt wurde, steht in dieser Generalität gar nicht mal fest: denn schließlich hat ja mehrere Jahre lang ein professionelles Entwicklerteam das Grundgerüst geschaffen, in dem der Modder ggfalls nur ein paar Räume reinbaut oder gar nur an einzelnen Rädchen wie dem Monstergenerator und den Item Werten dreht. Wie viel Arbeitszeit braucht denn damit verglichen so ein Modder insgesamt für eine Mod?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Valve gewährleistet gar nix wenn es nicht von ihnen selber kommt.



aha. 
und warum sollte valve keinerlei gewährleistung übernehmen müssen?


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist schlicht, daß das Urheberrecht noch nicht sinnvoll an Gepflogenheiten im Internet angepasst wurde und so zB diversen Collagen Kunstarten wie Mashups oder eben Mods im Wege steht.
> Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch nachzuvollziehen, daß man als _die Toten Hosen _nicht im Wahlwerbespot der CDU zu hören sein will.
> 
> Und ob bei einer Mod der "Bärenanteil" vom Modder erstellt wurde, steht in dieser Generalität gar nicht mal fest: denn schließlich hat ja mehrere Jahre lang ein professionelles Entwicklerteam das Grundgerüst geschaffen, in dem der Modder ggfalls nur ein paar Räume reinbaut oder gar nur an einzelnen Rädchen wie dem Monstergenerator und den Item Werten dreht. Wie viel Arbeitszeit braucht denn damit verglichen so ein Modder insgesamt für eine Mod?



Das Grundgerüst wurde aber schon mit Kauf des Spiels durch den Kunden bezahlt. Ich habe als Kunde das Vanilla-Game bezahlt zu hause und hole mir nur den Mod. 

Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Tanken fahre sagt ja der Tankstellenwärter auch nicht 80 EUR für Sprit und 160 EUR nochmal anteilig für das Auto. Oder beim Tuner EUR 5.000 für das Bodykit bitte und noch einmal EUR 10.000 für die Herstellerabgabe. Oder beim Felgenkauf.

Das ganze riecht nach Einnahmen für die Firmen ohne den Finger krumm zu machen. Ihr Anteil wurde mit Kauf des Spiels ja schon bezahlt. Auch der Urheberrechtsanteil.

Wenn ich aus Gurken oder Tomaten jetzt einen Salat mache und den verkaufe verlangt der Bauer ja auch keinen Anteil davon.

Das ist schlichtweg dreist. Aber eben rechtlich leider nicht geregelt, da das Recht dem Stand im Internet hemmungslos hinterher hinkt.

Und wenn jetzt Urheberrechtsabgaben ins Spiel kommen sollten diese wie bei anderen Bereichen im Rahmen bleiben. Der Löwenanteil gehört imho hier dem Modder. Und nicht umgekehrt. Das gilt auch für Steams dreiste 30% Forderung. Die Hälfte wäre Ok. Dazu 10- maximal 15% Publisheranteil und 70-75% für den Modder. Dann wäre es einigermaßen ausgewogen.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Oktober 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> @Doomkeeper:
> Der Händler und der Rechteinhaber sollen durchaus auch einen Teil bekommen, aber 75% ist (nach meinem Empfinden) weit jenseits des guten Geschmacks - dafür das jemand anders den Bärenanteil der Arbeit macht und das ganze finanzielle Risiko trägt



Na wenn es dein Empfinden ist dann ist es eben dein Empfinden. Niemand verbietet dir eine eigene Meinung über dieses Thema zu bilden aber sie entspricht nicht der Realität und der Tatsache dass Modder 
ihre Werke erst erstellen können wenn der Entwickler die Werkzeuge dafür erschaffen hat.
Hier kann man argumentieren wie man möchte aber ohne die ganzen Tools & Co. wären die Mods niemals möglich gewesen.

Wegen den 75% Ich habe doch ganz genau erklärt wie es zu den 75% gekommen ist oder nicht? Natürlich wird Valve an allem verdienen wollen wenn ihre Platform/Reichweite ausgenutzt wird.
Jeder Händler verdient an Ware wenn es über seine Ladentheke geht und somit ist das nix neues.
Aber bitte nicht darüber hinwegschauen dass 25% Gewinnbeteiligung für die Modder satte 25% mehr sind als es jemals der Fall war. Dieser Punkt wird immer gerne ausgeblendet und in dieser knappen Woche wurden


> "So far the paid  mods have generated $10k total."



Das Problem ist ja dass hier wieder jeder eine andere Meinung hat und es genau so Leute gibt die nicht sehen wollen dass ein Modder für bisschen modden 75% oder mehr bekommen sollte.
Weil Neid, Missgunst und Unverständnis wieso ein Modder überhaupt Geld verdienen sollte weil es ein Hobby ist. etc.pp

Was musste aber Valve dafür quasi bezahlen außer Imageschadenl? 





> "Let's assume for a second that we are stupidly greedy. So far the paid  mods have generated $10k total. That's like 1 per cent of the cost of  the incremental email the program has generated for Valve employees  (yes, I mean pissing off the Internet costs you a million bucks in just a  couple of days).





MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Grundgerüst wurde aber schon mit Kauf des Spiels durch den Kunden bezahlt. Ich habe als Kunde das Vanilla-Game bezahlt zu hause und hole mir nur den Mod.


Bezahlt wurde nur das Nutzungsrecht.


> Das ganze riecht nach Einnahmen für die Firmen ohne den Finger krumm zu machen. Ihr Anteil wurde mit Kauf des Spiels ja schon bezahlt. Auch der Urheberrechtsanteil.


Sorry aber das stimmt einfach nicht.

Es werden Ressourcen verschwendet um Engine und Tools zu entwickeln die ein Modding ermöglichen bzw. sogar unterstützen. Diese Tatsache kannst du nicht mit "keinen Finger krumm machen" abstempeln
wenn es Dinge sind die vom Entwickler erschaffen wurden. Das Thema Urheberrechtsanteil sollten wir lieber nicht weiter vertiefen weil das Thema bereits X mal durchgenommen wurde.

Man erwirbt nur das Nutzungsrecht und wenn Modder gerne für ihre Werke bezahlt werden möchten, dann müssen Valve & Co. zusehen wie man diese Forderung umsetzen kann, damit jeder etwas davon hat.
Hersteller und Publisher könnten genau so komplett dagegen sein und jegliche Kulanz einstellen. Somit wäre das Thema sofort gegessen.
Nur wäre das ganz schön blöd diese Forderung zu ignorieren wenn die Mod Community (die Entwickler Mod Community und nicht die Konsumenten) gerne diesen Wandel hätte.



> Und wenn jetzt Urheberrechtsabgaben ins Spiel kommen sollten diese wie bei anderen Bereichen im Rahmen bleiben. Der Löwenanteil gehört imho hier dem Modder. Und nicht umgekehrt. Das gilt auch für Steams dreiste 30% Forderung. Die Hälfte wäre Ok. Dazu 10- maximal 15% Publisheranteil und 70-75% für den Modder. Dann wäre es einigermaßen ausgewogen.



Regst du dich auch darüber auf wenn *jeder *Handel auf dieser Welt eine Gewinnbeteiligung sehen möchte, wenn seine Reichweite & Co. ausgenutzt werden soll?
Sorry aber das ist absolut unrealistisch und das hatte ich in einem Beitrag schon geschrieben.

Nochmal: Die Modder tragen keinen Löwenanteil weil ihre sämtliche Arbeit auf Werkzeugen beruht. Sie könnten nicht mal Mods erschaffen wenn das Spiel nicht modifizierbar wäre bzw. wenn es ein Spiel nicht mal geben würde.
Valve nimmt sich überall ihre ~30% weil das der übliche Gewinnanteil ist.

Außerdem ist sich Valve seiner Wichtigkeit in der Branche bewusst und kann sich & Steam so mit diesem Geld weiterhin sicher positionieren.
Wir reden hier von einer Platform die permanent unvorstellbare Serverkosten verschlingt und zu jeder Zeit funktionieren muss ggf. alle Spiele mit guter Geschwindigkeit herunterladbar sein müssen.

Hier aus einem Interview 2013


> GabeN:
> “And just so people understand how big this sort of scale is getting, we  were generating *3.5 terabits per second during the last DOTA 2 update*. That’s about *2 percent of all the mobile- and land-based Internet activity*.”



Damit du einfach mal verstehst um welche Dimensionen wir hier diskutieren und dass trotzdem alles immer stabil und schnell läuft. Wir können es uns nicht vorstellen was der Mod-Workshop an Serverkosten verschlingt, aber solange ihre Gewinnbeteiligung
wieder in die richtige Stellen gepumpt wird dann schließt sich der Kreis und jeder ist glücklich.

Du darfst hier nicht den Fehler machen und nur einzelne Zahlen rauspicken. Schau auf das große Ganze und verstehe den Sinn warum manche Dinge so gemacht werden müssen wie sie gemacht werden.
Mit "dreisten" Vorwürfen kommt man nicht weit wenn man das Gesamtkonzept nicht zu verstehen versucht. Und selbstverständlich möchte Valve dafür bezahlt werden. Andere Publisher wie EA lassen euch Mod-Content von ihren Entwicklern erstellen
und bezahlen es dann für viel geld als DLCs.

Nur mal so zum Nachdenken... ich denke da sind die 30% - 35% Gewinnbeteiligung nun wirklich mehr als fair.


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Tanken fahre sagt ja der Tankstellenwärter auch nicht 80 EUR für Sprit und 160 EUR nochmal anteilig für das Auto. Oder beim Tuner EUR 5.000 für das Bodykit bitte und noch einmal EUR 10.000 für die Herstellerabgabe. Oder beim Felgenkauf.


Vergleiche zwischen realen und virtuellen Sachen hinken meist.

"Tanken" wäre im Softwarebereich außerdem eher gleichzusetzen mit "Strom" oder "Internetverfügbarkeit".



> Wenn ich aus Gurken oder Tomaten jetzt einen Salat mache und den verkaufe verlangt der Bauer ja auch keinen Anteil davon.


Was allerdings ein Verbrauchsgegenstand ist. Zudem hat der Bauer keine "Antikopier-Recht" darauf, daß andere Bauern nicht ebenfalls Gurken und Tomaten anbauen und verkaufen dürften. Schließlich sind Gurken und Tomaten ja auch keine Erfindung eines einzelnen Bauern sondern durch die Evolution entstandene Pflanzenarten.



> Das Grundgerüst wurde aber schon mit Kauf des Spiels durch den Kunden bezahlt. Ich habe als Kunde das Vanilla-Game bezahlt zu hause und hole mir nur den Mod.
> ... Das ganze riecht nach Einnahmen für die Firmen ohne den Finger krumm zu machen. Ihr Anteil wurde mit Kauf des Spiels ja schon bezahlt. Auch der Urheberrechtsanteil.


Was für ein "Urheberrechtsanteil"? Und was soll der deiner Meinung nach beinhalten?

Momentan ist es so: du kaufst lediglich eine Nutzungslizenz, die dir erlaubt, das entsprechende Medium im privaten Rahmen zu nutzen. Ende.

Das gilt für *sämtliche* Medien, seien es jetzt Filme, Musik, Bücher oder eben Videospiele. 
Du darfst dich beispielsweise nicht bei dir auf den Marktplatz stellen und einen Harry Potter Band komplett vorlesen. Dazu müßtest du wahrscheinlich eine Aufführungserlaubnis oä haben, in deren Rahmen auch entsprechende Lizenzen bzgl des Aufführungsrechtes enthalten wären.
Gleiches gilt ja auch für den Straßenmusiker, der offiziell gesehen für jedes seiner gespielten Stücke anderer Komponisten GEMA Gebühr zahlen muß.

Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen:
Jede Mod verwendet ja essentielle Teile des jeweiligen Spiels (sonst wäre es ja keine Mod mehr, sondern lediglich ein Spiel mit der zugrunde liegenden Engine, und könnte zB genauso gut mit der Unreal Engine als eigenständiges Spiel realisiert werden).
Seien es nun die Steuerung, Lichtengine, UI, KI, Texturen, Sounds, Models, ...

Und das ist eben eine geleistete Vorabeit, die dem Mod Ersteller seine Arbeit teils erheblich vereinfacht. So braucht er sich keine Gedanken mehr über das Setting, Licht, Texturen, Models ... zu machen und greift diesbezüglich auf das geistige Eigentum der Spielehersteller zurück.

Schlimmstenfalls erweckt er damit sogar den Eindruck eines offiziellen Nachfolgers oder Spinoffs, was bei mangelnder Kreativität sogar geschäftsschädigend sein könnte.



> Und wenn jetzt Urheberrechtsabgaben ins Spiel kommen sollten diese wie bei anderen Bereichen im Rahmen bleiben. Der Löwenanteil gehört imho hier dem Modder.


Ich würde sagen, daß hängt in erster Linie von der Komplexität der Mod ab.
Eine simple ".ini Mod", die zB bei _Diablo 2 _ vermehrte Gegner, Bossmonster und Items produziert, beinhaltet sicherlich deutlich weniger Programmieraufwand als ein komplettes HL1 Remake mit neuen Sprach- und Musikaufnahmen.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2015)

Doch ich sehe es so, daß ich die geistige Leistung mit dem Kauf des Spiels bereits beglichen habe. Das Geld für den Mod bezahle ich für die Modifizierung. Sprich für die Leistung des Modders. Und dessen Leistung bestimmt auch den Preis des Mods. Wie gesagt einen geringen Anteil als "Urheberrechtsabgabe" sehe ich ja ein. Aber nicht daß 75% des Geldes Steam und der Publisher einstecken und der Modder nur 25 bekommt. Umgedreht macht es meines Erachtens Sinn.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Doch ich sehe es so, daß ich die geistige Leistung mit dem Kauf des Spiels bereits beglichen habe. Das Geld für den Mod bezahle ich für die Modifizierung. Sprich für die Leistung des Modders. Und dessen Leistung bestimmt auch den Preis des Mods. Wie gesagt einen geringen Anteil als "Urheberrechtsabgabe" sehe ich ja ein. Aber nicht daß 75% des Geldes Steam und der Publisher einstecken und der Modder nur 25 bekommt. Umgedreht macht es meines Erachtens Sinn.



Ich habe ausgiebig erklärt wie es zu diesen 75% gekommen ist und warum es zu Beginn dieses Experiments beschlossen wurde.

Lies doch 
Spätestens wenn die Gewinnanteile auf nur 2 Parteien aufgeteilt werden (Valve Source 2 vs Modder) kannst du davon ausgehen dass Modder durchaus ihre 65% bekommen werden wenn Valve bei seinen 35% bleiben würde.
Problematisch wirds aber wenn 3 Parteien sich den Kuchen aufteilen müssen und dann ist es schon fast Erbsenzählerei wer welchen Betrag bekommt weil jede Partei ihre Argumente bzw. Gegenargumente hat.

Da ist jeder ungefähr bei 30% weil das die fairste Aufteilung für alle ist.

Es wurde doch bereits eingesehen dass der erste Anlauf seine Probleme hatte. Wie oft möchte man da noch auf den 75% drauf rumreiten?


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> also für solche Mods wie Enderal würde ich schon etwas zahlen, für so Mod die dir bei Cities Skylines die 25 Felder frei schaltet nicht unbedingt



Die Enderal-Macher haben das übrigens damals gleich ausgeschlossen. Sie sagten, dass sie dann quasi alles überprüfen müssten wegen rechtlicher Dinge.
Dann kommt ja noch dazu, dass man die ganzen Leute bezahlen müsste, die extern daran mitarbeiten, wie z.B. die Sprecher (wird ja auch dt. Sprachausgabe haben): http://sureai.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=119&t=7168

So machen die das ja kostenlos, aber wenn es ein Bezahlprodukt wäre, dann müsste man die alle auch bezahlen und das müsste erstmal reinkommen.


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2015)

ja, das geht aber nur um so was wie Enderal als Massstab und nicht Enderal selbst


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Enderal-Macher haben das übrigens damals gleich ausgeschlossen. Sie sagten, dass sie dann quasi alles überprüfen müssten wegen rechtlicher Dinge.
> Dann kommt ja noch dazu, dass man die ganzen Leute bezahlen müsste, die extern daran mitarbeiten, wie z.B. die Sprecher (wird ja auch dt. Sprachausgabe haben): SureAI • Thema anzeigen - Deutsche Vertonung - eine kleine Kostprobe
> 
> So machen die das ja kostenlos, aber wenn es ein Bezahlprodukt wäre, dann müsste man die alle auch bezahlen und das müsste erstmal reinkommen.



Das ist doch genau das was ich die ganze Zeit zu erklären versuche.

Die Teams werden dazu gezwungen wirklich komplett eigene Mods zu erstellen statt auf Werke anderer Leute zuzugreifen.
Das würde ggf. sogar für eine gesteigerte Qualität neuer Mods sorgen wenn man plötzlich auf der gleichen Ebene wie hauptberufliche Programmierer arbeiten darf.

Wenn Valve hier noch ein faires Konzept mit der Mod Community ausarbeitet, wirds bestimmte rechtliche Probleme evtl ja gar nicht geben.
Wirds vielleicht dort eine interne QA geben die sämtliche Paid Mods auf Qualität und allerlei Problemchen testen wird?

Das weiß man halt nicht. Man darf halt nur nicht den Gedankenfehler machen und davon ausgehen dass alle vorhandenen Mods 1:1 einfach zu Paid Mods wechseln werden. Du sagst es ja selber dass es diese rechtliche Probleme gibt
und dessen ist sich Valve auch bewusst. Jetzt muss man halt einfach sehen welches Konzept zu diesem Vorhaben passen könnte damit

1. Modder Geld an ihren Werken verdienen können (weil das von denen erwünscht wird)
2. rechtliche Probleme so gut wie möglich ausgewichen werden kann
3. Nicht nur Modder daran verdienen, sondern auch andere Entwickler bzw. Valve selber
4. Die klassische Mod Community nicht zu Schaden kommt.

Wenn es eine Lösung für all diese Hürden gibt dann wird es auch umgesetzt. Deswegen sollte man stark davon ausgehen dass vorerst "only Source 2" bei Paid Mods eine wichtige Rolle spielen könnte, da das Konfliktpotential am geringsten ist
und es besser mit Steam verbunden werden kann.


----------

